# Best place to buy oils?



## skinsmoothie (Sep 24, 2013)

So I'm just wondering where is everyone's favorite place to buy/ get oils from? Main oils? EO's? FO's? I know every place is known for something different and no place is good at all.. So just wondering everyone's opinion..


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## skinsmoothie (Sep 24, 2013)

Oh and butters?! 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Soapsugoii (Sep 25, 2013)

For base oils I like Soaper's Choice. Even with their shipping I haven't found a better price for coconut, palm, castor or cocoa butter. For Olive and Virgin Coconut (only use VCO in lip balms, etc, I use reg 76 degree for soap) the prices at CostCo are pretty hard to beat. 

For EO's, you just have to shop around. Some good places are Brambleberry, Majestic Mountain Sage, and Bulk Apothecary. Some have identical products for much different prices. Bulk Apothecary is the cheapest place I've found Lavender 40/42 for example (if anyone knows of a cheaper place to get it, btw, please let me know!).

Good luck!


----------



## kazmi (Sep 25, 2013)

If you are just starting out try WSP.  You can buy smaller quantities from them and they have a large selection of everything.   If you are on the westcoast you'll get a similar selection from BB.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 25, 2013)

Soapers Choice for the stuff I can't get locally.  FO's Nature's Garden, Brambleberry, Aroma Haven.  Lye I get locally as well.


----------



## FGOriold (Sep 25, 2013)

Since I am a 30 minute drive from Soaper's Choice and they have good prices, I get 95% of my oils and butters there.  Saves me a ton on shipping costs.  If only they would carry the SFIC bases.......

I stick with Brambleberry and Elements Bath and Body for FO's and EO's.  I really like places that tell you what to expect when using a fragrance (will it discolor, accelerate trace, rice, etc.) and both of them do that - especially Elements Bath and Body.  I used to get some from WSP but since they no longer sell them in 8 ounce sizes (4 ounce is not enough but 1 lb is too much) I only have a few that I now get from there.


----------



## judymoody (Sep 25, 2013)

Soapers' Choice for bulk (even with shipping, the best deal for me), WSP for smaller quantities (free shipping for orders above $30).  EOs prices fluctuate so I shop around.  FOs are so numerous and so subjective (every nose is different) that I recommend places where you can get one ounce sampler packs and choose a variety.  Brambleberry and Nature's Garden have this option regularly; AHRE and Peak Candle frequently offer sample sales.


----------



## eyeroll (Sep 25, 2013)

I would also see if there are any places locally. I was really surprised to find an online retailer in my city that allows me to pick up.  I'd never even heard of this place before, but the savings on shipping more than makes up for slightly higher prices. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------

